# Advice on pro style ranges?



## davegrogan (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi I'm new to this site, glad I found it. I am renovating and expanding my kitchen and would like to purchase a 36" pro style range.
Does anyone have any experience with the following:
Wolf, Dacor, Garland, DCS, Viking...or does anyone have a preference or experience with others?
Dual fuel or not dual fuel?
I would appreciate anyone's input.
Thanks.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I can't tell you which to buy, but, based on the performance of their commercial models, I can say *don't buy Wolf!* I have never seen equipment that needed so many repairs in my career as a chef (and I'm talking about equipment that was bought new, not used).

I have used a pro-style Viking in a home; it worked well enough for me. There may well be better out there, though. Good luck!


----------



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

see post on 4/13/02 by Bella "Kitchen Equip Reccomendations" for good advice...


----------



## davegrogan (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks, for your quick response. It seems each store we go to we get a different answer as to what is the best or prefered range? We are narrowing down the field: Wolf, Dacor or Garland.
Thanks again.


----------

